# Embarrassed or uncomfortable talking about yourself?



## Reg Barclay (Jun 29, 2011)

I have this thing where I hate talking about myself or any aspect of myself to other people that I just meet, it embarrasses me because I feel like I'm boring, even though I've done some pretty sweet things in my life (ie first in my family to earn a masters degree and become a proffessional scientist, been on tour as a drummer of a metal band, flew in a goddam helicopter over the summit of Mt. St. Helens) crazy **** that I can believe that I did. 

Still though whenever I talk to people I'm hearing the way I'm talking about myself and I'm annoying to myself listening to myself talk, therefore I give short one word answers that make people think Im as boring as I think I am... If that makes any sense.

Like I'm not into stuff that my "friends" are into. I don't like sports, or music that most people like. I'm not interested in TV shows or movies really, besides a few that no one else that I know likes. My thoughts on culture, race, politics, history and science just make ppls eyes glaze over.

So when I talk about myself I can tell its grading or will be grading to other ppl so I just make **** up or simplify things. Not that I think I'm better or smarter than other people, just that theres little in common. Maybe I need new friends? I dunno, not ebeing able to talk to people has left me clinging with the same people I've always hung out with. No real pain here, just annoyance and curiosity if other people have had the same experience.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm always embarrassed and uncomfortable talking about myself, my personal views or my hobbies. Even if the people already know these things about me I still feel like they're going to judge or be put off by me. I'll simplify things or give short answers just be done with it.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, sounds a lot like me. I hate talking about myself and try to avoid it as much as i possibly can.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, I have this issue. My conversations tend to be mostly about the other person, because I don't say much about myself. I'm afraid I'll reveal that I don't really have hobbies or a social life, I've never had a boyfriend, I can't drive, and a slew of other things that I'd rather keep to myself.
Okay, so I just exposed it all. But it's different online.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm like this too. I'm very secretive about things that I really like and things that I really believe (opinions). I'm not sure where it comes from, I've just always been like this. It's probably just embarrassment or shame.



> Still though whenever I talk to people I'm hearing the way I'm talking about myself and I'm annoying to myself listening to myself talk


That sums it up pretty well how I feel a lot.

No one knows my true personality. I tend to be sarcastic a lot and use it as a mask. I like to keep people guessing and never reveal the whole truth about myself. My mom used to tell me "I never know when you're being serious or not". It really would get on her nerves.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh what a joy -- this right here just ruined my relationship w some1 today. They got mad cuz i dont talk about myself enough apparently. I told them I don't like to because it makes me seem self centered...and they thought I was crazy for thinking that :\


----------



## hmacdona (Oct 21, 2011)

Right now most of the reason I don't go out is because I'm afraid I'll run into someone I used to know who's going to ask about how I am and what I'm doing. It's really embarrassing because right now I have no friends, no job, and I'm living with my parents. In addition, I was always considered to be the 'smart one' who was going to do something with her life. 

Long ago I stopped talking about my likes and dislikes, even to my own mother, because I've been judged so often on them. I've never really fit in because I'm not flexible in doing things I don't want to do even if it would cement friendships. For example, the people I used to know liked to drink and go to bars...I'd be invited along but I wouldn't go because what's the point of looking at drunk people all night. Of course, that left me alone and eventually they stopped asking me to do anything at all.


So in short, yeah I hate talking about myself


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

I am like this too! I'm not really secretive, it's just that most of the time I suck, so there is not much point talking about me. Even I rarely know that much about me, I'm pretty much off in my own world (where I don't live) so talking about myself is pretty difficult. But I try.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, I've always been like this. It's plain embarrassing now running in to people from the past. I wish I actually had something to say.


----------



## dreamingfear (May 23, 2010)

I usually know how to talk about myself in an organized way but I still get nervous having people listening to me or looking at me. I worry about my body language and facial expressions looking bizarre because my eyes are usually moving all over the place when I talk. I also worry about whether or not I'm talking too much about one thing or not enough.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I can be really uncomfortable talking about myself, especially if it's a person I haven't talked to before/very much. I don't think I'm really all that "normal", and find it hard to connect sometimes. I'm afraid of seeming weird and crazy. I'm also rather boring because I don't have very many interesting stories. But if I meet someone else who starts saying they're like me, then I open up a lot more.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I hate talking about myself, especially about my feelings. I've been seeing my therapist for a year now, and I still have trouble talking about myself. It probably has something to do the SA.


----------



## bunnyonthemoon (Oct 11, 2011)

pancake111 said:


> I hate talking about myself, especially about my feelings. I've been seeing my therapist for a year now, and I still have trouble talking about myself. It probably has something to do the SA.


Same, for me a lot of the times I feel like a fraud, even if what I'm saying is true. I can't seem to validate myself as a person. I was always nervous in school when the teacher requested we make some sort introduction of ourselves, so I would always say something generic or next to nothing. Even though it should be a good chance to give an honest impression that's under my control, I never can figure out a way to do so.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate talking about myself especially when it comes to my job or what I like to do sometimes. Always thought that it was conceited to talk about yourself.


----------



## bestgal (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, I am glad I found this post. This is what frustrates me the most about myself. I overcame a lot of things in my life and I am proud of that. I have a degree and an okay job. I overcame bullying which made my life hell but now I am stronger for it. Recently when I met a great guy, he asked me about myself and I found myself trying to divert the attention away from me and I must have sounded quite defensive or rude. Afterwards I felt like an idiot but I know I find it hard to talk about myself when I am not relaxed around someone.


----------



## nerdybunny (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes! Definitely embarrassed and uncomfortable talking about myself. I just had this talk yesterday with my therapist. She advised that people are social by nature and want to find someone that they have something in common with to form a possible bond. It is also normal for people who have been in our lives for many years to ask things about our personal lives. The best way to deal with social anxiety in these situations would be to jot down things when you're not in the social situation and look over your notes before you step into the social situation so that you do have something to say/contribute to the conversation. 

HTH. 

Mikka


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't like talking about myself either. I'm always afraid people don't like what I say or that they thing I'm arrogant because I talk about myself. I also don't really know what to say. I'm afraid people will ask me about school or work and I have neither of that at the moment. But because I don't talk much I don't have many conversations and if I do they'll always end fast and people will stop talking with me and actually I want to have interactions with others but I'm really afraid for it.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't like talking about myself because every time i mention something i enjoy, something i'm proud of doing, or something i think is good about myself, the person i'm saying it to usually tells me that it doesn't count as anything.


----------



## TheLostCube (Jun 29, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> I'm always embarrassed and uncomfortable talking about myself, my personal views or my hobbies. Even if the people already know these things about me I still feel like they're going to judge or be put off by me. I'll simplify things or give short answers just be done with it.


Same here. I hate having to meet new people for this reason.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Same. Most of the time it never even occurs to me to talk about myself. My flatmate recently asked me where I'd been over the past few days .. I was like "errr nowhere", despite doing quite a few interesting things that I could have probably had a conversation about. But it just did not occur to me that he would have been interested.
It's difficult for me to imagine that someone would want to hear about my weird interests.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

I hate talking about myself.


----------



## Jitters28 (Dec 18, 2010)

Reg Barclay said:


> Like I'm not into stuff that my "friends" are into.QUOTE]
> 
> This is how I feel. It's not so much that I'm embarassed of myself because I've learned to love myself as a loner. It's more that I know that everyone else looks down on me for it that makes me not enjoy talking to them.
> 
> If you sat me at a table with deep thinking, down-to-earth loners like myself, I'd spill words until my brain was sucked dry. Unfortunately, people don't talk about deep stuff because it's become sort of "socially unacceptable" to do anything other than make bull$hit small-talk. I think this is why so many people see pyschologist and psychiatrists. It's their job to talk about the deeper stuff.


----------

